# Penn 505HS Jigmaster for sale



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

Selling my static magged 505 Jigmaster. In good used condition. I bought it used and maintained it while I owned it. Two small mags make this thing really hard to blow up. 300yrds 30lb Big Game. I may have put HT-100 drag washers in it so you may get a bonus! Asking $75 shipped


----------



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

Reel is going to auction


----------

